
Show HN: New Kind of Servers Monitoring Nearing Completition (GitHub.com) - jparicka
https://github.com/ProjectCloudly/Cloudly
======
avitzurel
Your demo (from github link) has SSL warning.

------
thomasdd
Looks very cool! And with alterging too. Cool!

